# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  گاج 1400

## hasti1400

برنامه راهبردی گاج 1400 اومد  :Yahoo (1): 

http://azmoon.gaj.ir/Boodje/23.pdf

----------


## Falconeh

> برنامه راهبردی گاج 1400 اومد


بر طبل شادانه بکوب :Yahoo (65):

----------


## sepehr_a

شباهت های زیادی با کانون داره
روند پیش رفتن دروس عمومی چه برای یک دانش آموز و چه فارغ التحصیل خوبه..تا وسط آذر ماه دهم و بعدش یازدهم
درس ها تا 17 اردیبهشت تموم میشه..فاصله بین آزمون عید(7 فروردین)تا بعدی دو هفتست ولی کانون پارسال یک هفته بود
اختصاصی هم در یک نگاه کلی تا حدودی در دروس پایه تند جلو میره و اگر دروس پایه رو خوب مطالعه نکردین میتونین به مشکل بخورین(برای یک دانش آموز بیشتر میگم مثلا ببینید آِا در دو هفته میتونید قلب رو جمع کنید در کنار دروس دیگر؟یا در دو هفته میتونید بیشتر گوارش و کل تنفس رو بخونید؟یا کل کار و انرژی)اما دروس دوازدهم به نظر میاد با سرعت مناسب تری جلو میره به نسبت پارسال کانون فکر کنم پارسال در یک آزمون کل فصل یک دوازدهم اومد ولی این برنامه در دو تاست و همینطور فصلای دیگه..سه آزمون برای تمام کردن سرعت در فیزیک هم مثلا منطقی به نظر میرسه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sepehr_a

برنامه گزینه دو هم برای کسانی که میخوان ببینن
https://file.gozine2.ir/files/1/1399...-preview/1.jpg
https://file.gozine2.ir/files/1/1399...-preview/3.jpg

----------


## scorpion2020

> برنامه گزینه دو هم برای کسانی که میخوان ببینن
> https://file.gozine2.ir/files/1/1399...-preview/1.jpg
> https://file.gozine2.ir/files/1/1399...-preview/3.jpg


کانون نیومده؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

گاج توی برگزاری آزمونای غیرحضوری عملکرد بدی داره (برای کنکور99 که افتضاح بود) اگه آزمونا غیرحضوری باشه اصلن توصیه نمیکنم گاج شرکت کنید

----------


## zhi.a

> کانون نیومده؟


نه هنوز :/ گفته بودن هفته اخر شهریور میاد :Yahoo (21): 
کلن کانون همیشه دیر برنامه راهبردیشو میده :/

----------


## Mohamad_R

> نه هنوز :/ گفته بودن هفته اخر شهریور میاد
> کلن کانون همیشه دیر برنامه راهبردیشو میده :/



خب بهترین راه اینه . برنامه های رقیب هاش رو ببینه اونجایی که ضعف دارن رو بهتر کنه . کانون هم کانونای قدیم

----------


## scorpion2020

سایت کانون چند وقتیه خرابه!

----------


## Amirsh23

> سایت کانون چند وقتیه خرابه!


اره ظاهرا داره خودشو برا سال جدید آماده میکنه

----------


## hasti1400

> خب بهترین راه اینه . برنامه های رقیب هاش رو ببینه اونجایی که ضعف دارن رو بهتر کنه . کانون هم کانونای قدیم


در این مورد گاج از رو قلمچی کپی میکنه اتفاقا دو سال اولی که گاج تازه آزموناشو شروع کرده بود برنامش خیلی خوب بود از سال بعدش شروع کرد به کپ زدن از برنامه کانون شد حکایت کلاغه که اومد راه رفتن کبکو تقلید کنه راه رفتن خودش یادش رفت

----------


## AmirXD

سلام 
کسی میدونه میشه تو آزمونای آنلاین گاج روز آزمون دفترچه رو از نمایندگی گرفت به جای خوندن سوالا از پی دی اف و این داستانا از رو اون خوند بعدش جوابارو وارد سایت کرد؟
دوتا از نمایندگی هاشم زنگ زدم یکی گفت نمیشه انگار بعد آزمون دفترچه میدن اون یکی گفت میشه ولی خب نامطمئن حرف میزنن ://

----------


## amir1376

> سلام 
> کسی میدونه میشه تو آزمونای آنلاین گاج روز آزمون دفترچه رو از نمایندگی گرفت به جای خوندن سوالا از پی دی اف و این داستانا از رو اون خوند بعدش جوابارو وارد سایت کرد؟
> دوتا از نمایندگی هاشم زنگ زدم یکی گفت نمیشه انگار بعد آزمون دفترچه میدن اون یکی گفت میشه ولی خب نامطمئن حرف میزنن ://



شهر به شهر متفاوته...من داداشم انسانی بود امسال و گاج میرفت صبحا دفترچه رو میگرفت جواب میداد تو خونه تا قبل ساعت 1 هم میبرد پاسخبرگو تحویل میداد
اینترنتی هم میتونی جوابارو وارد کنی البته که من توصیه نمیکنم چون گاج داغون بود واقعا یه بار داداشم اینکارو کرد کلا همه چیش جابهجا شده بود ضمن اینکه پاسخبرگ فیزیکی بگیری و توش جواباتو وارد کنی به شرایط ازمون واقعی نزدیکتره
​درکل توصیم اینه گاج نری توی غیرحضوری

----------


## AmirXD

> شهر به شهر متفاوته...من داداشم انسانی بود امسال و گاج میرفت صبحا دفترچه رو میگرفت جواب میداد تو خونه تا قبل ساعت 1 هم میبرد پاسخبرگو تحویل میداد
> اینترنتی هم میتونی جوابارو وارد کنی البته که من توصیه نمیکنم چون گاج داغون بود واقعا یه بار داداشم اینکارو کرد کلا همه چیش جابهجا شده بود ضمن اینکه پاسخبرگ فیزیکی بگیری و توش جواباتو وارد کنی به شرایط ازمون واقعی نزدیکتره
> ​درکل توصیم اینه گاج نری توی غیرحضوری


غیر حضوری کلا انگار همه داغونن
چون مثلا گزینه دو پرسیدم میگه فقط با برنامه موبایل و سایت میتونی بزنی تازه نمایندگی نزدیک ما که گفت فکر نکنم دفترچه اصلا بدیم بهتون
منم به نظرم آزمون دادن پای اینترنت نه فایده زیادی داره هم این که چشمام هم طاقت اون زل زدن به سوالا رو نداره برای همین برام مهمه سوالو از دفترچه بخونم

----------


## Farnooshh

بنظرتون برای کسی که تغییر نظام بده و نخواد توی آزمون شرکت کنه ولی طبق برنامه ی راهبردی یکی از موسسات بخونه کدوم بهتره گزینه دو یا گاج ؟

----------


## Paxton

> بنظرتون برای کسی که تغییر نظام بده و نخواد توی آزمون شرکت کنه ولی طبق برنامه ی راهبردی یکی از موسسات بخونه کدوم بهتره گزینه دو یا گاج ؟


قطعا گاج

----------


## amir1376

> غیر حضوری کلا انگار همه داغونن
> چون مثلا گزینه دو پرسیدم میگه فقط با برنامه موبایل و سایت میتونی بزنی تازه نمایندگی نزدیک ما که گفت فکر نکنم دفترچه اصلا بدیم بهتون
> منم به نظرم آزمون دادن پای اینترنت نه فایده زیادی داره هم این که چشمام هم طاقت اون زل زدن به سوالا رو نداره برای همین برام مهمه سوالو از دفترچه بخونم



میتونی بری کانون که هم دفترچه میده و هم کارنامشو سریع صادر میکنه...برنامش هم که خوبه نمیدونم دیگه چی میخای  :Yahoo (100):  ​من خودم کانون میرم امسال پرسیدم دفترچه و پاسخبرگم میدن فیزیکی

----------


## AmirXD

> میتونی بری کانون که هم دفترچه میده و هم کارنامشو سریع صادر میکنه...برنامش هم که خوبه نمیدونم دیگه چی میخای  ​من خودم کانون میرم امسال پرسیدم دفترچه و پاسخبرگم میدن فیزیکی


گرونه :Yahoo (1): 
اگه فقط پول آزمونش بود مشکلی نبود کتابایی که به زور پولشو میگره مسخره‌ست
منم نیازی بهشون ندارم به کارم نمیان

----------


## amir1376

> گرونه
> اگه فقط پول آزمونش بود مشکلی نبود کتابایی که به زور پولشو میگره مسخره‌ست
> منم نیازی بهشون ندارم به کارم نمیان



خداروشکر نمایندگی شهر ما این مسخره بازیارو نداره 1.300 واسه ازمونا میگیرن فقط و کتاب اختیاریه  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## AmirXD

> خداروشکر نمایندگی شهر ما این مسخره بازیارو نداره 1.300 واسه ازمونا میگیرن فقط و کتاب اختیاریه


کدوم شهری؟ :Yahoo (23): 
گاج هم فکر کنم یکم کمتر از 1300بگیره 
قلم چی به من گفت 1900 نامرد یه قرون هم پایین نیومد :Yahoo (4): ))))))

----------


## amir1376

> کدوم شهری؟
> گاج هم فکر کنم یکم کمتر از 1300بگیره 
> قلم چی به من گفت 1900 نامرد یه قرون هم پایین نیومد))))))



گاج پرسیدم 1270 بود 
من خراسان شمالی ام - شهرو نمیشناسی ولی خب شیروان  :Yahoo (4):  
بابام فرهنگیه تازه 10 درصدم تخفیف داد قلم چی  :Yahoo (15):

----------

